# What are some sure fire signs eggs are rotton?



## joleen0313 (Mar 6, 2013)

Day 18 lock down. 
Some eggs are beginning to change in appearance? Slightly&hellip;
No oder, then that of the regular sweaty environment.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*IF *you live in *Washington, D.C.*....the ODDS are:
MOST of them are rotten.

Ha-Ha !!!
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

At this point its a wait and see game. No sure fire way untless they are stinking or oozing rotten egg. Also not sure if this happens to all eggs, but my ducks eggs change in appearance when the are about to hatch. they get clearer in spots.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

If you can hear, or feel them slosh when you gently shake them….they are bad!


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Have you candled them?


----------

